# Favorite Star Trek Movies



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

I know this isnt much for modeling, but it is scifi and I am curious. Whats your favorite Star Trek movie?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Trouble, This should be up in the "Movies For Modelers" forum.

Byt while on the subject...I have a few for different reasons.

Best story: Wrath of Khan

Best humor: Voyage Home and Insurrection

Best effects: Nemesis (That shot of the E at the beginning is the best ever)

Best Enterprise: The Motion Picture

Best Score: The Motion Picture


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah I guess it should be. Didnt think about that.

I like First Contact just because its great all around. Nemesis has some awsome effects, like the wreck scene, but a little slow. The only ST I hate is the first one, I like most all of them though.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Best Story (old bunch): The Wrath of Khan
Best Story (new bunch): First Contact
Fun award: Voyage Home
Best Enterprise: The Motion Picture
Biggest disappointment: The Motion Picture

The rest of them just confirm the even/odd hypothesis, to varying degrees, in my opinion. But for your survey, I'll pick Khan.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

The Motion Picture.

I think it had the best feel for Gene Roddenberry's vision. Action, drama, and philosophy. And the 1701 model was still brand new.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

The Wrath of Khan.

Montalban.

I need say no more.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

First Contact. Modern, action packed, full of humor.

Wrath of Kahn and Search for Spock had the stupidest dialogue of any of the Trek films. Decent stories, yes but if you could just watch the movies with the sound muted, you'd be okay.

TMP was awesome except for the whole V'Ger thing.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Sympathy vote for Final Frontier.

...I like Nemesis.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

I must say I am surprised by the results. I guess though, its because there have only been twelve voters so far, and most of them are born in the sixties, so they appreciate the classics.

Oh and roguepink, appreciate the fact that you add to the number of people that comment, but your still on ignore and im not reading your comments. Its up to you whether or not you continue to bother. Just wanted you to know that.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

The Undiscovered Country is probably my first choice. I have to give them credit for the assassination sequence aboard the Klingon ship. Very brutal, serious and creative. The Wrath of Khan is my second favorite. Even though Kirk would have gotten the tar beaten out of him, I wish he and Khan somehow met and tangled face to face again. First Contact was good, but had a few questionable points about it, i.e., if the Borg can handle and counteract energy weapons but can't repel attacks from physical projectiles, then couldn't the Colonial Marines from 'Aliens' take a couple of 'smart' guns over to a Borg cube and clean house?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

nx-o1troubles said:


> Oh and roguepink, appreciate the fact that you add to the number of people that comment, but your still on ignore and im not reading your comments. Its up to you whether or not you continue to bother. Just wanted you to know that.


Check that. You've got him on IGNORE _for a reason_, so I think you might want to completely ignore him instead of setting a spark and starting some flames. I'm pretty certain that Hal/Roguepink knows it's his choice and he's actually been very mature about the issue that you have w/him.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

> Wrath of Kahn and Search for Spock had the stupidest dialogue of any of the Trek films.


 Oh man....

_" Khan....I'm LAUGHING at this superior intellect. "_

_" Khan, you BLOODSUCKER! You're gonna have to do your own dirty work, now...do you hear me? DO... YOU.... You've managed to kill just about everyone else, but like a poor marksman, you...keep...missing...the target! "_

_" THIS.... IS CETI-ALPHA V!!!! "_

_" He tasks me! He TASKS me and I shall have him! I'll chase him around the moons of Nubia, 'round the Antares Maelstrom and 'round Perdition's FLAMES before I give him up! "_

_" He....put creatures in our bodies....made us say lies...do tings... "_

_" He tortured those people. He slit their throats...he wanted to tear the place apart, but he was late. He had to get back to Reliant in time to blow you to bits! "_

That's just a few from II...

And III:

_" Your planet. Welcome! "_

_" That's my line, stranger..."_

_" How can you get a permit to do a .... illegal thing? "_

_" Price you name, money I got! "_

_" How can you be deaf with EARS like that? "_

_" To expect one to order poison in a bar...is not logical..."_

_" Yes, poor friend. I hear he's as fruity as a nutcake! "_

_" How many fingers do I have up? "_

_" That's not very ....ed funny... "_

_" I see your sense of humor has returned. "_

_" The HELL it has. What's that? "_

_" Lexorin. You're suffering from a Vulcan Mind Meld, Doctor... "_

_" Why that green-blooded sonofabeach. It's his revenge for all those arguments he lost! "_

And you'd want to watch these with the sound muted? :freak:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Agreed, GLU Sniffah! Some of the best, most memorable lines from a SciFi movie, IMNSHO! ST:II in particular borrows from classic literature, as well as set a standard, at least to my thinking.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> Agreed, GLU Sniffah! Some of the best, most memorable lines from a SciFi movie, IMNSHO! ST:II in particular borrows from classic literature, as well as set a standard, at least to my thinking.


 Yup!

Right after Kruge nearly gets constricted to death by a Genesis worm-thing...

_" Bridge! Nothing happening here.... "_

_" I'm sorry about your crew...but as we say on Earth. C'est la vie...."

_And my personal favorite....
_








_ 
_*" I...have had...enough of....YOU!! "*_


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

Like you even needed to have a poll to know the answer? Duh. No suprises here.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

(Sigh) No one appreciates greatness.

True, Trek III did have some great lines. You could tell it was already drifting into the humor of Voyage Home. And then Shatner just HAD to direct, oh, he just HAD TO.

In the words of my ancestors, "Oy."


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Ok I wasn't born in the 60's So I guess I'll Chime. 
WRATH OF KAHN all the way. I like the story line about Two Federation ships kicking each others but while one is commanded by a rogue so to speak. The only thing I didn't like is that the Reliant outguns the Enterprise and the Superior Intellect should have blown the E to hell and back LOL. But then again if he had done that there wouldn't have been a 3-11
(that the Reliant Coming towards the E getting ready to blast her STILL sends shivers down my spine, thats one Bad Ass Ship)


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

nx-o1troubles said:


> Its up to you whether or not you continue to bother.


Maybe he wants his comments to be seen by others. 

Once a thread is started, it gains a life of its own, and belongs to the community -- not just the person who started it. We're not all just answering the person who started the thread, in other words.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

II Best All Around
VI Second Best
IV Runner Up
VIII Runner Up
I Technical Achievement as best looking. Better upon repeated viewing.

III Towering mediocrity.

V Stinkeroo
VII Stinkeroo
IX Strinkeroo

X The biggest stinker of them all. Illustrates the depth to which Star Trek's management has brought the series to.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

As a big TOS fan, Wrath of Khan was my big number one for years. But First Contact is more what Trek is about in spirit. If I could only recommend one film for someone who has never seen a Trek movie. That would be the one.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Khan was the best ... but not the most entertaining. Most entertaining would probably First Contact edging out Voyage Home. Favorite line - Khan: "I cannot but be touched. I, of course, remember you." An underwear change moment if ever there was one.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

_" The bridge is smashed. The computer's inoperative..."_

" I give you sixty seconds, Admiral... "

_" You have to learn WHY things work on a starship... "_

" Standby to receive my transmission, Khan. Here it comes.... Now, Mister Chekov... "


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Er.... Actually, that last bit should be directed at Saavik, as Chekov was still on _Reliant_. Just sayin'.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> Er.... Actually, that last bit should be directed at Saavik, as Chekov was still on _Reliant_. Just sayin'.


Actually we're both wrong.

The statement was directed at Mister Sulu.


----------



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

Let them eat static.-Kirk


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Khaaaaan!!!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Atlantis said:


> Let them eat static.-Kirk


Actually that was Khan.

I think another marathon is in order for a few of us!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Roguepink said:


> Khaaaaan!!!


 Give me a few minutes and I'll make a better one.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

GLU Sniffah said:


> Actually we're both wrong.
> 
> The statement was directed at Mister Sulu.


D'Oh! My bad!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Refit (Oct 24, 2005)

GLU Sniffah said:


> Actually we're both wrong.
> 
> The statement was directed at Mister Sulu.


Actually, the statement was directed at Captain Spock who had made his way to the weapons console to manually enter the command code for Reliant (16309) and await Admiral Kirk's command.

It's also interesting that Khan purported to "remember" Mr. Chekov, as T.O.S. episode "Space Seed" was a first season show, and Walter Koenig didn't join the cast until the first show of the second season (Cat's Paw).

Wayne


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

Refit said:


> It's also interesting that Khan purported to "remember" Mr. Chekov, as T.O.S. episode "Space Seed" was a first season show, and Walter Koenig didn't join the cast until the first show of the second season (Cat's Paw).
> 
> Wayne


Walter Koenig has publicly said that when he was asked to do the part, he knew the mistake but said nothing as it would've then been offered to someone else for that part (like maybe George Takai). Can't say I blame him.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Refit said:


> Actually, the statement was directed at Captain Spock who had made his way to the weapons console to manually enter the command code for Reliant (16309) and await Admiral Kirk's command.



AAAARRRRRGGGGH....

Time for a marathon. Again.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

CaptLocknar said:


> Ok I wasn't born in the 60's So I guess I'll Chime.
> WRATH OF KAHN all the way. I like the story line about Two Federation ships kicking each others but while one is commanded by a rogue so to speak. The only thing I didn't like is that the Reliant outguns the Enterprise and the Superior Intellect should have blown the E to hell and back LOL. But then again if he had done that there wouldn't have been a 3-11
> (that the Reliant Coming towards the E getting ready to blast her STILL sends shivers down my spine, thats one Bad Ass Ship).


I was born the year TWOK came out. It _is_ my favorite, but I too can appreciate a classic. TMP is pretty far up there, but it's not what I would recommend to bring someone into the fold.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

TWOK is my favorite with TMP being a close second.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

OK, so Chekov didn't join the bridge crew until the later season, but how do we know Khan didn't bump into him in the corridor somewhere while he was still working down on the lower decks?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Heh... That's the story that Walter Koenig tells at Trek cons when the question comes up. Actually, it goes like: Chekov just beat Khan in to the only bathroom that _Enterprise_ had and was in there a loooong time - and Khan had to go reeaaally bad. So, when Khan runs in to Chekov all those years later "Of course, I remember you!" and "I never forget a face!"


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I love TMP for the direction, visuals and art direction. Robert Wise gave it a big epic feel. The way he shot the Enterprise interior scenes was the first and pretty much only time that I got a feeling that the Enterprise was a big, grand vessel. It lacked a lot of the "camp" feel of the series. It's how I imagine it would be if there really was a ship and it wasn't just a set on a sound stage. While the story would keep me from suggesting it to someone new to Trek, I would reccomend it to someone who appreciates good film work.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Not born in the 60s, but you can't beat _Khan._


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Joeysaddress said:


> While the story would keep me from suggesting it to someone new to Trek, I would reccomend it to someone who appreciates good film work.


I would only recommend it for study as an exercise in bad pacing and bad lighting (for the bridge scenes, at least). Wise may have been rushed, but if we were just judging the final film, sorry, I don't think the direction was very good at all. The only scene I enjoy watching is the Enterprise reveal, because of Goldsmith's soundtrack.


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

Yup Number Two wins every time. It remains my personal favorite.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Huh. Im surprised the motion picture even had any votes. I thought everyone would think that it was cheesy, long, pointless, and boring. I guess TWOK is a popular one, but i didnt think it would have so many votes.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Steve, I can't agree. Not every movie has to have Schwarzzenegerian pacing! It was meant to be an intellectual story. Unfortunately, the average American movie-going audience does not appreciate that sort of excitement. I'm not lumping anyone here into some broad generalization, but most people want explosions, battles, lasers, and no time to stop and THINK. Good example: Riddick.

TMP had all those things, and DID take its time. I find it a comparable movie to Stanly Kubrik's 2001. No, really! I do! To appreciate both, you have to look beyond just the basic images presented on screen. You have to think, discuss, debate, and ultimately FIND the message. No simple answers. I like to put Blade Runner in this category as well, meaning a movie that takes a lot of thought if you want to "get it."

Let's be honest, Khan was NOT a "thinker" movie.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Dont know why...but my threads have suddenly become very popular....


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

It's purely the subject, trust me there. 


*EDIT:* I meant to add that what I mean by that is Star Trek Geeks - yes, I'm definitely one of them! - come out in droves when it comes time to compare Trek movies. The dangers of replying while at The Job and getting suddenly busy....


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

In STIII, the friendship, loyalty, sacrifice and camaraderie among the characters is never more evident. On the bridge, just before they steal the Enterprise, Kirk gives Scotty, Chekov and Sulu a way out of sacrificing their careers to help their friend. Their response and the music at that moment, made the movie for me. It is my all-time favorite. 

SCOTTY
I'd be grateful, Admiral, if you'd
give the word.

KIRK
(a moment)
Gentlemen... may the wind be at
our backs. Stations please!


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Unfortunately the next line of Chekhov's was cut...

"Keptin, when can I take off this pilgrim outfit?"


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Roflmao, He did look like a pilgrim didn't he LOL


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Roguepink said:


> Steve, I can't agree. Not every movie has to have Schwarzzenegerian pacing! It was meant to be an intellectual story. Unfortunately, the average American movie-going audience does not appreciate that sort of excitement. I'm not lumping anyone here into some broad generalization, but most people want explosions, battles, lasers, and no time to stop and THINK. Good example: Riddick.
> 
> TMP had all those things, and DID take its time. I find it a comparable movie to Stanly Kubrik's 2001. No, really! I do! To appreciate both, you have to look beyond just the basic images presented on screen. You have to think, discuss, debate, and ultimately FIND the message. No simple answers. I like to put Blade Runner in this category as well, meaning a movie that takes a lot of thought if you want to "get it."
> 
> Let's be honest, Khan was NOT a "thinker" movie.


Roguepink, I agree with all your points, including the one about Schwarzzenegerian (there's a word!) pacing. Hey, I love _2001_. And _Gattaca_. And _Thirty-Two Short Films About Glenn Gould_. So I love slow (or reflective) pacing, when it's done right. Even at eight years old, I knew 2001 was something for adults, something good, something smart, and I expected to understand it better with time. And I think I do understand it better. 

However ... the other poster recommended TMP as an example of good film work, and I cannot agree. The TMP _story _ had potential, but strictly speaking, as a matter of cinema craft, the film needed another pass through the edit suite. There were just too many shots that were too long, and didn't add any feeling of awe or reflection. 
Also, I didn't sense that Wise had any empathy for these characters as people. Their reactions were inconsistent and downright odd at times. 
And the art direction sucked all life out of the thing. Sure, the ship was great, but everything else was gray and beige. Not sterile like 2001, but _dull_. 
They tried to go so far away from the original series that they forgot to look at it as a film on its own. All decisions seemd to be based on making this thing bigger, more complex, more serious and smarter _than the series_, that they didn't stop to look at it on its own.
And regarding V'Ger, we got the idea that the thing was _big _ pretty quickly. Then what? Did those long, smoky, crew-being-reverent shots lead me to ask the question "I wonder what sort of intelligence runs this thing?" No. 
I really wanted to love the film, but all the odd bits of direction conspired to take me out of the film, and I had no desire to buy into its messages.

So it's just my opinion, but I still believe that the film was rushed on so many levels that there was no time to adequately express the worthy ideas suggested by the script. In my opinion, the result is not a very good film.

Ah - it occurs to me that my issue is this: when presented with something that I feel is lacking in craft, I'm less likely to accept its message. And I'll admit to that.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I think what I was trying to impart, and wasn't very successful in doing so was this, I liked TMP the most in terms of how the Enterprise was presented. I agree with you SteveR on what you said. It's just that when I watch TMP I truly feel that the Enterprise was "real" and that's what draws me to that particular movie.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Agreed.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

guartho said:


> Unfortunately the next line of Chekhov's was cut...
> 
> "Keptin, when can I take off this pilgrim outfit?"


You're right! He is wearing a pilgrim outfit! I wonder what he did with the hat and blunderbuss?
(He must have had a change of clothes somewhere. A scene or two later he has changed his outfit.)


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I remember reading that as they watched the dailies of what had been filmed, they felt that Chekhov's outfit made him look like the Dutch Boy paint logo...so they ditched the collar.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

SteveR -- thank you for continuing in an enlightened and intelligent manner. It makes it so much more enjoyable to read differing opinions.



...even if they are rubbish (just kidding!!!)

I think TMP really gelled with the Wise edition a few years back. It hit rock bottom with the extra long TV cut with all the extra scenes and Kirk floating outside a partial set with incomplete effects... gah... bad.



...Stephen Collins was obviously circumcised. YOU know the scene I'm talking about!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Roguepink said:


> ...Stephen Collins was obviously circumcised. YOU know the scene I'm talking about!


Heh ... it pains me to think about it. 

Hey, all of us are keeping this thread on the up and up. So far so good. :thumbsup:


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

> ...Stephen Collins was obviously circumcised. YOU know the scene I'm talking about!


 Uhh...yeah....uhhh ok...

Talk about 'Director's Cut'! :drunk:


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Ive said this before...TMP sucks...

oh well, think waht ya want


----------



## Refit (Oct 24, 2005)

Why I feel that The Motion Picture is a superior piece of cinema, is that it portrays the 23rd century as a concrete reality. It makes absolutely no excuses, it doesn't poke fun at itself, the characters or the material, nor is it, in the least bit, "cheeky". A mammoth, mysterious, omnipotent space craft/probe is coming straight at the Earth and (easily) destroying everything in its path along the way.... that is (and naturally, positively would be!) of the gravest and deadliest seriousness, and that is exactly how the film presents it.... no B.S. I like that. A lot!

The sparse, light-hearted humor interspersed throughout the film is in exactly proper proportion to the circumstances Captain and crew find themselves. There isn't a single belly-laugh to be found anywhere, nor would any be appropriate, given the circumstances. Saving THE WORLD is serious business, after all! There's so much more at stake than just Enterprise here.

I enjoy a good laugh, firing phasers/photon torpedo's, explosions and fist fights as much as the next person, but there's a proper time and place for all of them. As the film series progressed from The Motion Picture on, and though I enjoy all of them (on their own merits, as films) they became more and more like parodies of themselves, instead of providing the kind of intellectually provocative, high-tension drama for which Star Trek was originally conceived as a vehicle. Star Trek was meant to be a 'you are there' and 'let's stop and THINK' experience for the audience, not 'did you see/hear what Bill, Leonard and De did/said - ha - ha - ha!?' I feel that that just serves to suck the realism out of the whole thing, along with my enjoyment of it. I mean, those things are fine.... when their occurrence serves to further and/or enhance the story. "The play is the thing."

Anyway, I highly recommend that everyone pick up a copy of the film novel, authored by Gene Roddenberry. I guaranty that it will increase, not only, one's understanding and insight for the characters and circumstances (and their impacts) from a wider perspective than merely the Enterprise command and crew (for instance; Why and how was Kirk promoted to Admiral and Chief Of Starfleet Operations by Admiral Nogura? Who was the female officer that was killed in the transporter accident next to Commander Sonak? Etc., etc.) but one's ability to appreciate the film more, as a film.... and as the great film (the greatest of the films) that it is.

Wayne


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

Rogue - I more or less agree with your "thinking movie" issue. Generally speaking, American movie audiences today are much less sophisticated (in terms of taste) than they were years ago. A good deal of popular film, television, music, and video games are stupid, violent, and bone jarringly fast-paced. Also, there is so much copying and rehashing that it seems clear production companies are generally not interested in supporting creative works (of course, it's about money. And that's important. But the creative process is critical for the health of a nation). Whether you're talking about American Idol, the next Star Trek movie, or whatever, imagination appears to be on vacation. Skill is important, but creativity is much more interesting. With the two together, you have the potential to really change the status quo and even start new trends in artistic expression.

However, comparing ST: TMP to 2001: A Space Odyssey - well, that's just blasphemus. 2001 is far, far superior. But I know what you meant. I'm just one of those odd people who thinks 2001 is one of the best films ever made. Not THE best, but definitely one of them


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

ST TMP was originally the pilot for Star Trek Phase II TV show. 
They stretched it into a movie and it shows.

I think ST TMP is under appreciated. But it was a long haul to go to get to brushing away the bronze plate and the revelation of V'ger. 
And I severly missed the TV themes in that film, no phasers used, I did not like the uniforms very much, I wanted to see flip communcators. Silly things like that. 

I wish that Phase II had gone through. In hindsight I would have much preferred a new TV series with Kirk and Co instead of single hit or miss movies every 3 years or so, even if Nimoy refused to do the TV series, (I bet Nimoy would have showed up eventually), Oh well. Its all said and done now. 

Phase II scripts got rewritten for TNG later.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Thats another thing about TMP- the unifroms were retarded...some dumb white thing with a giganticc belt buckle sticking out by their crouch...very un attractive...


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

I had only seen TMP once before, in the loooong TV version, and I was appalled then at how long some of the scenes were, especially flying over V'ger (that was over 20 minutes, I think). I was an am a big fan of 2001 - saw it 31 times in the theater back in the days before VCRs - so I can appreciate slow pacing for art's and drama's sake - but TMP just felt like they used every frame of film they shot. 

I just bought the "director's cut" DVD of TMP to help me out as I am building my PL 350 refit, and I found that I liked the movie MUCH better this time around. The Enterprise reveal is one of the most beautiful scenes I think I have ever seen. Remember what a thrill that must have been for people who had only seen the TOS on small TVs, to suddenly see the Enterprise on the big screen, in amazing detail, from angles you never imagined. 

Some of the scenes in TMP are just plain weird, though, making me ask, "What was he thinking???"


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

I have the twelve minute longer version...as if it wasnt long enough...the who;e movie was all about the ship crawling around in blue nothingness...


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

nx-01 -- in all good nature, my mom says the same thing! (Any comparison to her is of the greatest respect, feel proud). She slept through the movie. So, not everything for everyone?

2001 is indeed a great film, but falls short of the book. How often that happens. In the book, at least, you UNDERSTAND the whole monkey thing and all that psychedelic head-trip gunk at the end.

Yes, TMP costuming was bad. Thus my joke about the Commander Decker "reveal" shot. (My god, I actually agree with nx-01 about something!!!)


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmm...surprised you say that since you seem to support the movie!

You can thank me for starting such a huge thread...


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

My favorite Star Trek movie is _Forbidden Planet -- _followed closely by _Wrath of Kahn._ 
:devil:

M.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

as far as I know...there is no "Forbidden Planet." UN less you are refering to the search for spock and the genesis thing...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

*Genesis* is planet forbidden!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

nx-o1troubles said:


> as far as I know...there is no "Forbidden Planet." UN less you are refering to the search for spock and the genesis thing...


Mark's being facetious and referring to another classic SciFi movie that you'll prolly never watch 'cause it was "before your time".


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I thought that _Young Frankenstein_ was _Wrath of Kahn_.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

SteveR said:


> I thought that _Young Frankenstein_ was _Wrath of Kahn_.


I was going to say something but I was afraid of *meddalin'*. :freak:


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> *Genesis* is planet forbidden!


Allowed is NOT!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

GLU Sniffah said:


> Allowed is NOT!


Will take permits, many ... money, _*more.*_

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

sbaxter said:


> Will take permits, plenty ... money, _*more.*_
> 
> Qapla'
> 
> SSB


Price you name. Money I GOT!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

"How can you get a permit to do a damned illegal thing?!?"


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Place _*you*_ name, money _*I*_ name. Otherwise bargain no.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

guartho said:


> Place _*you*_ name, money _*I*_ name. Otherwise bargain no.


Look here, my backwards friend. The name of the place I'm going is GENESIS!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> "How can you get a permit to do a damned illegal thing?!?"


 Yeah.

That's some pretty sucky dialog right there.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

nx-o1troubles said:


> Thats another thing about TMP- the unifroms were retarded...some dumb white thing with a giganticc belt buckle sticking out by their crouch...very un attractive...


Very pajama-like. Very 70's. 

Like McCoy beaming aboard in a leisure suit and bling. Far out!


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

GLU Sniffah said:


> Look here, my backwards friend. The name of the place I'm going is GENESIS!


_*Genesis!?*_ Genesis allowed is _not!_ Is planet _*FORBIDDEN!*_


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

guartho said:


> _*Genesis!?*_ Genesis allowed is _not!_ Is planet _*FORBIDDEN!*_


Yes. Genesis! How can you be *DEAF* with ears like that?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I liked seeing the tribbles.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm glad to see that "The Final Frontier" hasn't gotten any votes yet. Proves that Shatner was as subtle a director as he was an actor.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

GLU Sniffah said:


> Yes. Genesis! How can you be *DEAF* with ears like that?


Now we just need a moderator to offer you a ride home.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

ilbasso said:


> I'm glad to see that "The Final Frontier" hasn't gotten any votes yet. Proves that Shatner was as subtle a director as he was an actor.


Interestingly, Final Frontier had some of the best character moments of any of the films. I would have been tickled with the whole movie being one big campout with the crew in Yosemite.

It's too bad that plot was muddled up with the whole Search for God idea, although I did like Shatner's line that each of our individual concepts of 'God' were to be found in our own hearts. That, I felt, was a profound statement to make.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Actually, thats not to far before my time...movies that came out the year my mother was born are...lol


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

So... 2001 is a bit outside the threshhold? Okay... not a Trek movie...


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Ill watch anything trek, except the original series...and i dont like DS9 much....


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmm...first contact,,,,which in my opinion was the most awsome movie in the cannon, is in second place, and yet it only has 15% of the votes...kinda ironic, isnt it? The highest one gets thirty votes....the second highest gets nine....hahah


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

guartho said:


> Now we just need a moderator to offer you a ride home.


How the heck did I miss that?


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

nx-o1troubles said:


> Hmm...surprised you say that since you seem to support the movie!
> 
> You can thank me for starting such a huge thread...


Does anyone think this is rude? Or that I am fussing at roguepink? Or that this denotes a superior attitude?

Or do you think that Im just joking around and I have no hard feelings?


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Because, oddly, some do...


----------



## Falken (Jul 5, 2006)

Roguepink said:


> 2001 is indeed a great film, but falls short of the book. How often that happens. In the book, at least, you UNDERSTAND the whole monkey thing and all that psychedelic head-trip gunk at the end.
> 
> 
> The book of 2001 was sort of just that. Kubrick read the short story "The Sentinel" by Clarke, liked it, brought Clarke on board. The script was written by Clarke and he wrote the book AT THE SAME TIME. The book is the movie and VV. The movie wasn't made from the book, but the short story. I have had lots of red wine this eveing and apologise for my vitriol in advance. BTW, The Final Frontier is the best movie EVER, not just ST. Bless the Zinfandel!


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Nothing to do with modeling here, but since this is getting so random, i was curious if any one new if there was going to be a Star Trek: Armada III?


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

What is the purpose of putting people on your buddy list? what does it do?


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Keep your friends close, and your enemies closer.
---Sun-tzu
---Chinese general & military strategist (~400 BC)

What would Sun-tzu say about buddy lists and ignore lists?


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

ilbasso said:


> What would Sun-tzu say about buddy lists and ignore lists?


Something in Chinese, I'd bet.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

And profound!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

ST II, III, IV, VI , FC, Insurection.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I still like the original, no bloody A,B,C,D, or E. 

My favorite movies are ST:II, and Insurrection. Don't care for ST:X The Death of ST Movies.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Y'know, I wanted to like NEM. I like a couple of scenes - that don't have any cast other than ships in them. The VFX are excellent and all, but they can't save the entire movie. 


However, the plot sux. 

Story elements leave me asking "WTF?!?!?"

StarFleet owns and operates Dune Buggys?!?!? 

How was the normally on-top-of-its-game where political conspiracy is concerned Romulan Senate and general Leadership just wiped out like that by their servitor race and one human - who appear to have only one ship?

WTF is up with this "Picard Clone"? 

The acting is wooden and the ending is one of the weakest endings I've seen in any movie. 

Biggest disappointed to me than all of VOY combined.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

YAY!!! we broke a hundred replies!!!!!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I still like Nemesis.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I bent my wookie.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I know this is not part of the poll but the absolute worst has got to be ST X with ST V coming in second worst and ST TMP third.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey, I liked ST V! 
I thought it was a fun movie, but the FX suxed! I found ST IV not ST enough. I hated they killed of Kirk in Generations, but got over it.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I like Nemesis. Still. Hang on... I need to give it a vote now. SINCE I'M THE ONLY ONE WHO DOES LIKE IT!!!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Roguepink said:


> I like Nemesis. Still. Hang on... I need to give it a vote now. SINCE I'M THE ONLY ONE WHO DOES LIKE IT!!!


_" I am in a room. With LIGHTS! "_


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

... But I believe he will prove incapable of performing higher functions.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

GLU Sniffah said:


> _" I am in a room. With LIGHTS! "_


How many lights do you see?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

There are *four lights*!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

ilbasso said:


> ... But I believe he will prove incapable of performing higher functions.


" Why does that man have a shiny head? "


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

You must be mistaken:




Griffworks said:


> There are *four lights*!













*" No live Taspar Egg for YOU! "*


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I voted for TWOK, like I always do when we do this poll. However, IMHO the best Star Trek movie of the last 25 years is _Galaxy Quest_.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

there are FIVE LIGHTS!!!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Just Plain Al said:


> I voted for TWOK, like I always do when we do this poll. However, IMHO the best Star Trek movie of the last 25 years is _Galaxy Quest_.


Yeah! Why wasn't it on the list?!?

New poll! New poll!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

No kidding... it was a SATIRE of Star Trek (more the fandom) that had better writing, a better story, better acting, better F/X, and better dialogue.

"Look! I have one job on this lousy ship, it's *stupid*, but I'm gonna do it! Okay?"


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

My favorite _Star Trek_ film of recent years is _Master and Commander_. It goes to the very core of what *good* _Star Trek_ is all about.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> My favorite _Star Trek_ film of recent years is _Master and Commander_. It goes to the very core of what *good* _Star Trek_ is all about.


Couldn't agree more. Roddenberry would've _loved_ "M&C."


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Carson Dyle said:


> Couldn't agree more. Roddenberry would've _loved_ "M&C."


Hornblower lives.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Starship Exeter! Sure it ain't a movie, but it is talking as long to make!


----------



## Refit (Oct 24, 2005)

Trek Ace said:


> My favorite _Star Trek_ film of recent years is _Master and Commander_. It goes to the very core of what *good* _Star Trek_ is all about.


I couldn't agree more! A glorious, wonderful, marvelous film. Thanks so much for saying it. The DVD is among my most treasured possessions.

Wayne


----------

